# No sound whatsoever



## stbaker (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey guys!

So, yesterday I turned on my computer. Toshiba Satellite S855. Intel Core i7 at 2.4 GHz. 8 gigs of RAM, 64 bit OS. 

I noticed that my sound wasn't working. So I tried to use the automated windows troubleshooter. Went through it, it told me I still had a problem -- it said that 

"One or more audio service isn't running. Both the Windows Audio and the Windows Audio End Point Builder services must be running for audio to work correctly. At least one of these services isn't running."

So, I went and tried the next thing I thought of to do. I tried to go through the device manager and see if there was anything wrong with my sound -- couldn't find anything. I assumed that it was the driver -- tried to update the driver, and it wouldn't run through.

I need help, quick! Thanks so much guys. 

Sam


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> "One or more audio service isn't running. Both the Windows Audio and the Windows Audio End Point Builder services must be running for audio to work correctly. At least one of these services isn't running."


Go to Search and type *services.msc* and press enter. Scroll down to *Windows Audio*, and *Windows Audio End Point Builder* and double click each one separately. Make sure the *Startup type* is set to *Automatic* and then make sure the Service is *Started*.


----------



## stbaker (Sep 18, 2014)

So, I did this. And when I went in and tried to do start Windows Audio, it gave me this error:

"Windows could not start the Windows Audio service on Local Computer. 
Error 0x800706cc: The endpoint is a duplicate."

Any ideas?


----------



## johninclifton (Sep 20, 2014)

I had the same trouble of no sound etc and found this site had the answer to my problems, check it out, good luck. Windows 8 audio service issues : techsupport .


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you have AVG Anti-Virus installed? AVG has marked some Audio files as a virus and moves them to Quarantine. Go to the AVG chest and move them back to their original location


----------



## johninclifton (Sep 20, 2014)

I had Avast antivirus installed and as in my previous message I followed a suggestion to look into the virus vault and see what activity happened on the day my sound etc stopped. A block was applied to an unknown threat and when examined seemed to be no threat so I unblocked it and after a few minutes sound etc was restored,what a relief. many thanks to those who helped.:dance:


----------

